# LDLines now to Ostend



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

LDLines are now offering the Ramsgate - Ostend service using the Norman Spirit. That same ship sailed from Ostend about 20 years ago, so we have gone in a full circle.

The ship is operating in some sort of partnership with www.transeuropaferries.com

www.ldlines.com

Keep an eye on prices for this route. If the price is right, this is a winner. For those going to Belgium, Germany, Luxembourg etc, this saves a lot of miles and a previous enquiry to the port of Ramsgate revealed it was possible to park at the ferry terminal overnight in time for the early crossing. I will check this again though.

Russell


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Thats good news, lets hope they stick at it. LD seem to chop and change routes at such a speed they never give anything a chance to build up. Been on that Transeuropa a couple of times, bit rough and ready but going to Ostend makes up for that.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> LDLines are now offering the Ramsgate - Ostend service using the Norman Spirit. That same ship sailed from Ostend about 20 years ago, so we have gone in a full circle.
> 
> ...


Just tried it and it says "this type of vehicle cannot be booked on Ramsgate - Ostend. So I changed it from an 8m x 3.2m motorhome to one that is 6.5m and it says the same!

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LDLines*

Mmmm

Interesting - the vessel can carry lorries and coaches so no reason at all why a motorhome cannot board.

I shall email the chairman!

Russell


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Same here. Tried up to 3.2M x 6M and got same response.

Put in the smallest M/H they listed and it accepted it so looks like quite a size restriction. That will not win them much business.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Car*

Well a car comes out at £45 return at Easter so that sound good


----------

